# Moved the tegu's in! Pic heavy!!



## TanMan57 (May 2, 2010)

Ok so yesterday I moved my two tegu's in together into a cattle troth. It's 5'x2'x3' (LxWxH). I have a 100w power sun and a 100w mvb bulb with a 25w basking bulb. Then I have an exo terra compact top with two repti glo 5.0. I bought a HUGE basking slab for them and when I say huge I mean it, the rock itself weighs 62 pounds but its nice and gets warm plus gets their nails filed down. Enough chit chat heres the pics.


----------



## CaseyUndead (May 2, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty creative! Lot of bulbs though, i just use a 160 watt powersun for my 8ft enclosure. How do the two little guys get along?


----------



## reptastic (May 2, 2010)

that looks awesome tanman,they are both getting so big, but that kilo is very pleasantly plump, how big is she now she looks so much bigger than pyro......oh and pyro told me to tell you to tell kilo he said "wassup baby......call me sometime " rotflmbo hahaha!


----------



## TanMan57 (May 2, 2010)

reptastic said:


> that looks awesome tanman,they are both getting so big, but that kilo is very pleasantly plump, how big is she now she looks so much bigger than pyro......oh and pyro told me to tell you to tell kilo he said "wassup baby......call me sometime " rotflmbo hahaha!


Lol she said for pyro to come over some time lol. But yea she's alot more than plump now, its like she eats all day! I would say shes about 23" she almost stretches all the way accross and the troth and its 26" wide.


----------



## TanMan57 (May 2, 2010)

CaseyUndead said:


> Wow, that's pretty creative! Lot of bulbs though, i just use a 160 watt powersun for my 8ft enclosure. How do the two little guys get along?


Thank you and those bulbs only get the temps to 100 but there still warming up so we will see. I might have to get a bigger power sun and a flood light to eliminate some bulbs. They are getting along great! Kilo is a little shy but she seems to be getting better and zero could care less about her being there, he just wants to explore and dig burrows.


----------



## TanMan57 (May 2, 2010)

I added one more thing this afternoon its a waterfall. I took a repti flo 200 and piled a bunch of rocks around it and then added a plant for decorations.


----------



## CaseyUndead (May 2, 2010)

Seeing people here posting pics of their tegus basking together and piling up on one-another makes me want to get a second tegu soooo much.


----------



## reptastic (May 2, 2010)

CaseyUndead said:


> Seeing people here posting pics of their tegus basking together and piling up on one-another makes me want to get a second tegu soooo much.



im not sure if you know it or not but its kinda mandatory once you get one you gotta get another lol i mean you dont want your "tegu" to get lonely  thats how i ended up with (jk :crazy )


----------



## jjollie (May 2, 2010)

nice looking set up..


----------

